# Berry College Late November/ Early December Hunt



## hallroyal (Nov 24, 2016)

Berry will be my first quota public land hunt in Georgia. I'm super excited and have been pouring over the maps and trying to decide where to hunt. I know from this forum to walk far.... and then walk some more. I've decided to do some squirrel hunting/deer scouting tomorrow to familiar myself with the WMA. Looking forward to the upcoming deer hunt!


----------



## hallroyal (Nov 28, 2016)

Well, I did not see a squirrel but I mostly scouted for deer sign for this weekend. I can't get there until Friday around lunch, but I'm looking forward to the hunt. What's everyone's feeling about this trip and the midweek rain??? Feeling good about movement? Pessimistic? How post-rut do you think Berry will be? I'll be the loner former MS Delta redneck in the black tundra. Driving up from Athens Friday, so looking forward to a couple of days in the woods!


----------



## hallroyal (Nov 29, 2016)

Whelp, the hunt starts tomorrow anyone toughing out the rain? Tough crowd for this thread so far....


----------



## Yotes (Nov 30, 2016)

I will be out there tonight


----------



## Darrenlee03 (Nov 30, 2016)

I went out today after work, I got there late and boy.. there was already a lot of hunters, even with the hard rain on a work day non the less. I saw a lot of sign during archery season, didn't see a whole lot of sign today though. What general area do you plan on hunting? I may be able to offer advice and i don't want to take your spot lol


----------



## hallroyal (Nov 30, 2016)

I scouted some spots ne and s of lavender mountain rd. I guess we won't have the place to ourselves. I thought I might by the response to this post! It'll be nice this weekend so I can make the best of it, would be nice to come home with some meat tho...I didn't see much sign either and not one scrape or rub. Did you see the harvest log? I wonder how it went today?


----------



## hallroyal (Nov 30, 2016)

Yotes said:


> I will be out there tonight


How'd you do? see anything?


----------



## Yotes (Dec 1, 2016)

Spooked one. Headin back out today around lunch.


----------



## Darrenlee03 (Dec 1, 2016)

Did y'all get er done today? I've heard a lot about lavender mountain I personally haven't scouted that area much at all, just drove through. I think my father in law was up there today, heard a few shots didn't see any though. How about the crowds, see many hunters or heard lots of shots?


----------



## hallroyal (Dec 1, 2016)

I'll be out there tomorrow around mid/late morning driving from Athens


----------



## Darrenlee03 (Dec 1, 2016)

I gotcha, I miss read your earlier post. I checked with my father in law and he said he was on lavender mountain and heard a few shots. So you may be in the right area.


----------



## hallroyal (Dec 2, 2016)

I hope so! I'm headed that way, it will be nice to get in the woods this afternoon and all day tomorrow. Good luck ya'll!


----------



## Darrenlee03 (Dec 17, 2016)

hallroyal said:


> I hope so! I'm headed that way, it will be nice to get in the woods this afternoon and all day tomorrow. Good luck ya'll!



How did y'all do?


----------

